# Accuracy of Sufix 832 diameter?



## jlemaux

Hey, any of you guys measure the diameter of Sufix 832? I have an Okuma Helios 2500 spinning reel that claims it can hold 200 yards of 6 pound mono. I spooled it up with 20 pound Sufix 832 and didn't even get close to 150 yards. I'm wondering how accurate those diameter claims are. Or maybe Okuma's claims are way off? I did put a little mono backing on the spool first, but not much at. No way it would reduce the capacity by 50+ yards of Sufix. 

Just curious and thanks in advance.
John


----------



## Jean Scurtu

jlemaux said:


> Hey, any of you guys measure the diameter of Sufix 832? I have an Okuma Helios 2500 spinning reel that claims it can hold 200 yards of 6 pound mono. I spooled it up with 20 pound Sufix 832 and didn't even get close to 150 yards. I'm wondering how accurate those diameter claims are. Or maybe Okuma's claims are way off? I did put a little mono backing on the spool first, but not much at. No way it would reduce the capacity by 50+ yards of Sufix.
> 
> Just curious and thanks in advance.
> John


:texasflag
For the same lb. test SPIDERWIRE ULTRACAST,comparative with SUFIX 832,POWER PRO SLICK, is better line for spinning reel because have tinnier diameter.


----------



## jlemaux

Thanks for your input Jean. I re-spooled the reel tonight making sure that I packed the line on very tightly and was able to get about 145 yards on the spool. It's really full so I may have a backlash or two first time out. 

I checked out Okuma's site again and noticed that they claim 200 yards of line at .20 and 150 yards of line at .25. The Sufix 20# is .23, so I think everything is as it should be in terms of capacity. I should have read the specs closer. 

John


----------

